
Americans Have Fewer Privacy Rights When Emailing People Overseas, Court Rules - ghosh
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/07/americans-have-fewer-privacy-rights-when-emailing-people-overseas-court-rules/
======
thomasvillain
This is why Microsoft v. US re: the Ireland email server litigation is the
most fascinating case of the year. (i.e.
[https://www.lawfareblog.com/microsoft-ireland-case-brief-
sum...](https://www.lawfareblog.com/microsoft-ireland-case-brief-summary))

You avoid all of these issues if you just never let your emails touch American
soil.

